
Hold off on deploying HTML5 in websites? - jot
http://remy.tumblr.com/post/1261575750/hold-off-on-deploying-html5-in-websites
======
NathanKP
The main point of the article as I read it is that HTML5 is made up of a
variety of technologies, which have different levels of completeness and
readiness for the general public. To say that HTML5 is not ready to be
deployed therefore makes no sense.

HTML5 is just a buzz word to describe recent advances in web technology which
should be used in the same manner as us web developers have used web
technologies for many years: consider the target audience and provide adequate
fallback mechanisms if necessary.

------
daleharvey
the amount of people that do not understand that html5 is not a point release
is depressing, under the same rules that disregard html5, ajax/xhr isnt ready
for the big time yet.

~~~
andybak
Surely it's OK to deploy anything that works acceptably for your audience.
With sensible fallbacks and graceful degradation there is very little downside
to using 'bleeding edge' features.

Most of html5 and related standards have been constructed with careful
attention of backwards compatibility.

------
techiferous
HTML5 is not one cohesive thing, so it's hard to make a blanket generalization
about it like "it's not ready to use".

Refer to <http://diveintohtml5.org/introduction.html>

------
naudo
Thats why I stick to stable technologies and target IE6...

Seriously now, alot of the standard is fairly stable and can be used.

------
tszming
HTML5 can't solve all the problems, e.g. support for full screen video.
Browser vendors need to have their own workaround.

------
konad
<http://validator.w3.org/> has an entry for HTML5 (Experimental)

I don't know if that means the validator or HTML5!

Then BOFH's can brush everyone off with "The site is valid Nhtml, please
contact your vendor regarding this issue"

